# Hi all how many times have u egg shared ??



## Little spud (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all I have egg shared 3 times now and had 3 x icsi now just thinking about doing it again but not sure about it. Just wanted to ask how many times other people have egg shared ?? Thanks grace


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Just once as it was my first go at ivf and I was lucky as it worked. 

When we try for another baby I don't know if I would again I would have to think about it. 

It's a very brave and big thing to do. 

I don't want to know if recipient got pregnant cause as far as I'm concerned they might be my eggs genetically but it will always be her baby. She carried it, cared for it etc. that is what makes a mum. When I gave it away it was just gunk in a test tube x


----------



## Little spud (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply I didn't put my whole story as its a bit long and I am new at this and don't no how to do that thing at the bottom where all of your treatment  My first icsi worked I have a 3year old son my second  one didnt work  my third on had a miscarriage at 12weeks an at first I just feel as I was helping out someone else but on my last one just couldn't stop thinking that I loses my baby and they had one but now that has passed and I really want to try again but don't have the money if I don't egg share . We are both lucky ladies to have it work first time  x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi *Little Spud*,

I egg shared for the first time last September (sadly resulted in mc) - I'm due to start my second round end of this month. I'm not quite sure what the limit is - is it creating 10 families?

Good luck for your 4th round! Xxx


----------



## Little spud (Jul 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear that but good luck this month  I did hear you can share three times if it doesn't work for you then u can't again but as it did work for me I am hoping I can again xx But thinking of changing clinics xx


----------



## Imclucky (Aug 12, 2012)

Hiya, sorry to butt in, I had icsi at Xmas had chem pg. decided to have one last try, I need to have another donor like before & just been accepted again so fingers crossed it'll be end march/April. I know this is our last attempt realistically as i turn 35 in december but at least I get to try


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi im about to start my 2nd egg share my first was a bfn and ive also had ivf and an fet also bfn i do have 2 children previous to my sterilization and have no fertility issues apart from being sterilised , most clinics say you cant egg share if youve had 3 failed cycles although i have being excepted im presuming its because the fet doesnt count as a full cycle as it wasnt fresh , so im not sure how it works if you have had successes but over 3 treatments i would think you would be accepted if you meet the criteria as you have had succsess , no harm in enquiring good luck


----------

